# Can she drown?



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi all!
I went out today and got me this cool Rogers wireless hub, and NOW I can be online up here, too!

Anyway, before I came up here to the cottage, my husband has been feeding the mallards.....and now, when Bridget, (7 months) sees one, it's the big chase, I mean she REALLY swims far, makes me worry. I grab my kayak, thinking I'll need to do a rescue.

Never had a dog swim out so far before.........

The duck kind of baits her, lets her get within 4 feet, then flys 10 feet the other direction......then the chase is on........so she goes out farther and farther...(I have pictures...lol)

Do I need to worry she can tire herself out and drown?
As of now, the duck has finally flown away, and Bridge comes back.

Yikes!

Thanks..........


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I worry about this too, and I don't throw the ball farther than my boyfriend is willing to swim (I can't swim, lol). I have read that they can get tired and drown, so it's important to watch their energy levels because they'll just go in and retrieve, even if they're tired.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Not my girl, when she's tired of retrieving, she just takes the bumper, or the Wubba, and runs away with it, so you can't throw it anymore....


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

mooselips said:


> Not my girl, when she's tired of retrieving, she just takes the bumper, or the Wubba, and runs away with it, so you can't throw it anymore....


Mine just won't get it and will leave the bumper in the water :doh: We have to throw like 15 rocks at it to get her attention and for her to get it.


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a summer cabin too and i haven't taken Levi out there yet but my cousins dogs (lab and springer spaniel) love to swim and the lab goes out pretty far but comes in when she starts to get tired.
being out there with her is probably a good idea though:--happy:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sure it is possible.
Have you considered getting her (both hers) a life vest? I know my sister's pug wore one on the boat just in case he fell in.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, your dog can drown chasing ducks. Some have.

Tell your husband to stop feeding the ducks, and work on a really reliable recall and think about a whistle recall as well - whistles can be heard in many cases where a voice cannot - this is why hunting dogs are trained to a whistle.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Seconding that yes she can drown. I would put a life jacket on her if she likes to go far out. And watch the time she's out there. I try not to let Tucker swim more than 20 minutes because he doesn't get to do it much, and I worry he'll tire out. If you're very sure she's a strong swimmer, perhaps not. But be careful. Dogs tend to keep going if their humans keep going etc.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Humans feeding the wildlife isn't doing them any favors, we have so many issues with wildlife attacking humans looking for food just because they are so used to getting their food the easy way rather than the way they are instinctively supposed to do. It's sad to see them not in their natural element when they become humanized.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

As others said, yes, she can drown.

Mallard's aren't so much of a worry, but make sure she doesn't start chasing Canadian Geese cause they'll jump on her head and drown her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Being in the water is a very good idea. My husband or I, sometimes both of us are in the water with our dogs when they are swimming in the Inter Coastal Waterway. Sometimes the currents can be strong or the water is rough if there's a lot of boats running up and down the ICW. I worry about my dogs getting caught in a current if they are tired. 

A life jacket as suggested by other members is a very good idea IMO too, a safety net so to speak. Many of the life jackets have a handle on the back which makes it easy for you to grab them if you need to.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

We've been keeping a close eye on her.
Yesterday, I took the boat and went to town, and she swam out behind my boat, but slowly realized she couldn't catch me and swam to the side of the canal, and got out.

And last evening, the mallard came up, and Bridget didn't chase her, just watched her eating. Must be hard for a duck dog to do that...lol
My past Labs, never chased the ducks, but they were a bit older when they came up here.

We generally feed the mallards when we're here. Don't have a problem with Canadian Geese, very rarely see them...(I think they stay mostly in the states where ppl do feed them)


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I heard a story when we took Cole swimming last year that a man with 2 labs drown one of them by continuing to throw the ball for them in the water. They take on so much water especially with something in their mouth so that's also another consideration when we take our pups swimming.

I'd also be concerned. But, it will definately make for a very strong swimmer. A golden and water - what can be better?


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Gotta do the life vest. A number of things could go wrong while they swim.
It's much better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Most of the "duck hunting guides" around here do use life jackets on their dogMany years ago one of my dad's pointers was swimming and apparently develope cramps and wasstruggling and went under in a smallish stock pond. My brother actually went in and pullee lucky out. That is the only time I know of an incident like that.

I do know ***** wiull drown a dog but drawing out out into the water and then getting on it's head. Sudre didn't know those big canada geese would do that as well.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

3 goldens said:


> Most of the "duck hunting guides" around here do use life jackets on their dogMany years ago one of my dad's pointers was swimming and apparently develope cramps and wasstruggling and went under in a smallish stock pond. My brother actually went in and pullee lucky out. That is the only time I know of an incident like that.
> 
> I do know ***** wiull drown a dog but drawing out out into the water and then getting on it's head. Sudre didn't know those big canada geese would do that as well.


Canadian geese can be real mean, especially around this time of year when they're traveling with their babies. I've seen them chase people and dogs quite a few times when they got to close. Same goes for swans.

Have you ever seen this video?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Dam*...that is one crazy ass goose...I'd of had him for dinner!

Pete


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

well Yikes!

But.....I can see alot of goose droppings in that guys boat, so maybe they reside there often?


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I would have put the camera down and used 2 hands to snap that goose's neck in half if he kept attacking my dog like that. (oops, did I just say that out loud)?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mine have swum after Canadian Geese that had goslings in tow so they would not fly off. One time they swam hard for a full 45 minutes chasing them before they came to shore. Much to my surprised they didn't even seem tired when they finally came back. Like others have suggested I would work hard on their recall, I know I have after that incident.


----------



## rapsonju (Jun 24, 2012)

when my poacher was a puppy we lived near ponds and he fell in chasing ducks and he swam ok and he was fine cant keep him out of the water now lol xx


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Still keeping an eye on her, she doesn't swim unless we are outside with her.......seems to be learning her limits, chased the mallards twice yesterday, but after a short swim, came back in.


----------

